# Why doesn't the US have kamori goats?



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Are there laws or restrictions against the importation of live animals or eggs/semen for goats breeds outside the US? I'm specifically looking at the kamori goats, I would one day like to own a small herd of them. They are really neat animals.
I feel like there has been a thread about this already?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, the USA will not allow the live importation of any goats from any countries other than Canada, Australia, or New Zealand.

Read more about the requirement here: https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ou...ports/live-animal-imports/import-live-animals


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

mariella said:


> Are there laws or restrictions against the importation of live animals or eggs/semen for goats breeds outside the US? I'm specifically looking at the kamori goats, I would one day like to own a small herd of them. They are really neat animals.
> I feel like there has been a thread about this already?


I want them, florida goats and many others, including sheep, imported as well. Maybe if enough people sign a petition they will allow importation from a few more countries..


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

How do I look up other countries' importation laws?
There is a lady in Russia? that owns them and sells babies so I wonder if someone in Canida would be able to get some and then ship them to the US??? 
I'm personally not ready for something like that but it's definitely something to think about.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

mariella said:


> How do I look up other countries' importation laws?
> There is a lady in Russia? that owns them and sells babies so I wonder if someone in Canida would be able to get some and then ship them to the US???
> I'm personally not ready for something like that but it's definitely something to think about.


When I was looking at different countries' importation laws, it seems they used similar software to tell you which countries yhou could and could not import from. If you go here it will tell you which countries you can import from to Canada. (first link)
Automated Import Reference System: Import Requirements (inspection.gc.ca)

Automated Import Reference System (AIRS) - Canadian Food Inspection Agency


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

mariella said:


> How do I look up other countries' importation laws?
> There is a lady in Russia? that owns them and sells babies so I wonder if someone in Canida would be able to get some and then ship them to the US???
> I'm personally not ready for something like that but it's definitely something to think about.


Unless something has changed recently, and the USDA website hasn't been updated, it is not currently legal to import breeding goats from Canada to the USA. It is only feeders and sheep/goats directly to slaughter.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Unless something has changed recently, and the USDA website hasn't been updated, it is not currently legal to import breeding goats from Canada to the USA. It is only feeders and sheep/goats directly to slaughter.


If that's the case, people interested in importing new breeds may have to settle with a breeding up program by importing semen and embryos from accepted countries to America, and thanks for this, I thought they allowed breeding stock.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

AlabamaGirl said:


> If that's the case, people interested in importing new breeds may have to settle with a breeding up program by importing semen and embryos from accepted countries to America, and thanks for this, I thought they allowed breeding stock.


Yes, that's exactly what they'll have to do. I know that's what USA breeders are doing to create their very own Valais Blacknose Sheep. It's a cool process!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

CountyLineAcres said:


> Yes, that's exactly what they'll have to do. I know that's what USA breeders are doing to create their very own Valais Blacknose Sheep. It's a cool process!


Very! I wonder if the ADGA will accept all those new dairy breeds..


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Very interesting! I can see why you'd want them. Love those crazy long ears.

Something to consider is that even if you could import them, they may not thrive in your climate.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Same thing for Kalahari reds! I love them sooo much but they aren’t in the US yet.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I cannot imagine the nightmare those ears would be in the US though. Beautiful as they are when grown they are really fugly lol!

plus think how so so different the climate is here vs there. They may not thrive well at all.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Sfgwife said:


> I cannot imagine the nightmare those ears would be in the US though. Beautiful as they are when grown they are really fugly lol!
> 
> plus think how so so different the climate is here vs there. They may not thrive well at all.


I worry about them as well, I can only imagine how prone to frost bite they'd be. Another problem with goats from other countries in general is their conformation.. I don't know much about conformation myself, but I'm pretty sure a good majority of those goats have a "weak chine" and "posty legs". Still pretty though, and I'd be lying if I said I still don't want a few...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

AlabamaGirl said:


> I'm pretty sure a good majority of those goats have a "weak chine" and "posty legs". Still pretty though, and I'd be lying if I said I still don't want a few...


I'm just guessing, but I think different standards may apply to these goats than our conformation ideas. For example, in the dog world it would be a problem for a Labrador to have really really short legs, but for a dachshund or a corgi, that's the breed standard.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm just guessing, but I think different standards may apply to these goats than our conformation ideas. For example, in the dog world it would be a problem for a Labrador to have really really short legs, but for a dachshund or a corgi, that's the breed standard.


True, and I'm not saying it's a bad thing at all, I actually like the look. But I was wondering how this affects the goat's health and productivity. When I read conformation threads and articles about ideal goat conformation, they give the idea that it's formulated to benefit the goat, and say things like dipping toplines, splayed toes and posty legs affect a goat's productivity. So when I see goats like the one in the picture I wonder if all that stuff really matters, especially when it's a breed trait.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Look up "Farm Elit" on Facebook. She has some really nice animals!


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

mariella said:


> Look up "Farm Elit" on Facebook. She has some really nice animals!


I did, all I found was a Facebook account with a cute long eared goat for the profile picture, are there supposed to be multiple images?


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

AlabamaGirl said:


> I did, all I found was a Facebook account with a cute long eared goat for the profile picture, are there supposed to be multiple images?[/QUOT]
> 
> You might have to be friends with her...
> She lives in Russia and has Kamori goats, most of them have okay conformation. And she says their ears don't freeze off.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

I'm glad they don't! I really hope the USDA will allow live breeding stock importation from more countries! Do you plan on importing them if you're able?


----------

